
Ask HN: Is there an OkCupid for jobs? - iandanforth
I&#x27;ve seen various sites (e.g. TrueJob) that use this as a tagline but I haven&#x27;t yet found a site that follows the OkCupid format of asking both sides questions and then matching based on those answers. Most job posting and searching sites don&#x27;t allow users to search for, or companies to list, information I would find very useful. For example how does the company feel about dogs or code comments or test coverage?
======
smt88
This is a good idea, and if you build it, my company will be a client.

